# Excel Sheet Tabs



## leehow (Aug 15, 2007)

Is there a known way to stack sheet tabs in an excel spreadsheet, rather than have them all on one row?
I have 15 sheets where they all are categorized as one of three types. I would like to have them in three rows.
Is this possible?


----------



## netquestor (Aug 15, 2007)

As far as I know (and I've been a harcore Excel user since 2.0), there is no way to stack tabs in Excel. There are some things you can do to help though. One of the easiest is to color code the tabs and maintain your tabs in Groups and then place the tabs in order within category. It's not what you are looking for but once you do this, you may find that simply Right Clicking the small scrolling windows of the worksheet. That will pop up a list of all the tabs in the workbook.

As if adding yet another tab to the group would be an answer  there is an app/script that you can add that automatically creates a Table of Contents listing the Tabs as hyperlinks ( http://www.mrexcel.com/archive/Edit/1059.html ).

You could also change the appearance of the tabs themselves - but its limited to width/font size etc... but perhaps a combination of changes to the appearance will be enough.


----------



## leehow (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello Netquestor:

Thank you very much for the reply. The odd thing is, I would swear i've seen the sheet tabs stacked before, and of course didn't give it a second thought at the time.

I am trying to make my spreadsheet more user friendly for less experienced users. They sometimes forget there are more sheets to the right than what they see on the screen.

I will look into the "Table of Contents" idea.

Thanks again


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

You could also check out www.asap-utilities.com. They have a free add-on for Excel that I find I use more and more. One thing it can do is automatically create a Table of COntents.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Here are a couple of additional TOC ideas...

http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/buildtoc.htm
http://vbaexpress.com/kb/getarticle.php?kb_id=120

I thought Stephen Bullen had some code for a Table of Contents, but I can't seem to find it now. But the two links above should get you going.

HTH


----------

